# DblSpace & a nasty virus.



## james Woodard (Mar 21, 2000)

Greetings! My clients small hdd with some legacy programs (descendants of CPM!)has never been backed up. On upgrading it was found that Parity B was present on the system but apparently unable to execute for reasons of processor (386, 4mb) limitations. Parity B, finding nice new memory to infect, destroyed whatever the hdd needed to boot. I rescued the dblspace.000 file which is the compressed disk, together with dblspace.bin, io.sys amd msdos.sys (all virus free). Q is please, what can I do to read the dblspace.000 file, can I uncompress it somehow?

Regards

James


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Yes, there are a few ways to do that.

Easiest way is to install the same version of DOS that it was made with, then copy that file to the hard drive. Run dblsapace and choose mount drive and point to that file. It will create a new drive letter for it and it will all be there.

Then you can copy it all to another drive.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech:
http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------



## james Woodard (Mar 21, 2000)

Thanks!


----------

